# How do I get the latest Hardware Test version?



## csr (Jan 16, 2004)

I have an 18 month old CD for Apple's Hardware Test that is version 1.1. Checking Apple's site, I see that they are up to at least version 2.0.1. I can't seem to find anywhere to download the later version though. Am I SOL or is there a place I can find it? Thanks!


----------



## Woodgie2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Basically Apple's Hardware test CD is specific to the machine you got it on. For instance, one for a first generation G4 desktop won't work on a Powerbook G4. (It doesn't have a 'real' system on it, just enough to show the interface and run the tests.)

The version number on the CD is only a rough indication of what hardware it works with, so by getting a newer copy of the hardware test CD all you'll be doing is getting something that won't boot your Mac 

Nowdays though, even the Hardware Test CD has been depreciated. As all the System installers that now come with Macs are DVDs the 'Hardware Test CD' can be found as a partition on the DVD by inserting it, rebooting and holding down the [option] (otherwise known as, and labled 'alt') key while the Mac starts up. You can then choose the partition icon you want to boot from.

Basically the hardware test you have is the 'one' for your system, be at peace my son (daughter?)


----------



## csr (Jan 16, 2004)

Woodgie, thank you. I am at peace now. (it would be daughter, BTW!  )


----------



## Woodgie2 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm _so_ glad I had that pause for thought before I clicked submit!


----------



## csr (Jan 16, 2004)

Naaah, it wouldn't have been a big deal either way. I certainly don't give you much to go on with "csr".  

Catherine (the c part of csr)


----------

